
I Am Writing a JavaScript to Rust Transpiler, So Please Just End My Suffering - jsrmath
https://medium.com/@jsrmath/i-am-writing-a-javascript-to-rust-transpiler-in-haskell-so-please-just-end-my-suffering-501d60be3f3c#.pxvlehgbx
======
DiabloD3
I think HN mods should grant this one its entire headline: the Haskell part
_makes_ it.

~~~
jsrmath
Thank you. It was very hard for me to part with it.

------
caretStick
> I see clouds in the sky, and green grass. It has been fifty years and I am
> sitting in the park with my dog, feeding ducks and watching the local
> children at play. I haven’t uttered the phrase “type-safety” in years. All
> the startups are gone. I am free.

------
derblitzmann
I enjoyed your writing style and wish you can best of luck in this endeavour!

------
Mathnerd314
Warning: rambling comment. A rambling post deserves a rambling answer,
particularly if the rambling is in the wrong direction...
[http://xkcd.com/386/](http://xkcd.com/386/)

> Every morning, I wake up, drink a glass of Soylent and recite the following:
> “Today, I will solve challenging problems. Tomorrow, I will also solve
> challenging problems. Every day, I will solve challenging problems, and then
> the robots will take over, and I will die a fulfilled man, and someone will
> post my obituary on Hacker News.”

That's this guy: [https://alexvermeer.com/life-
hacking/](https://alexvermeer.com/life-hacking/). Pretty sure he occupies a
unique niche in the world though.

> I am creating

This statement is clearly false, as writing blog posts is in no way related to
writing a transpiler. Typically all coding posts are post-mortems.

> a JavaScript to Rust transpiler in Haskell,

I guess this is a takeoff on the C-to-Rust translator
([https://github.com/jameysharp/corrode](https://github.com/jameysharp/corrode))?
(and all the compile-to-JS projects such as GWT, emscripten etc.). But those
have actual use cases, whereas going from front-end to deep back-end / systems
programming seems like a stretch.

It's true there are a lot of programming language and toolkit posts / flames
on HN, and I admit they're often kind of shallow. But a small discussion is
better than none at all, and it occasionally gets someone knowledgeable to
contribute. But there's a qualitative difference between lots of people
spending a little time on a subject versus a few people spending a lot of time
on a subject. The first is often productive in a wisdom-of-the-crowds sort of
way, while the second is only worthwhile if it's some kind of meeting or
contract negotiation with external resources at stake. If you're exerting
large amounts of energy arguing on HN then I would venture to say that you're
using it wrong.

> will I be able to have conversations with normal human beings again?

I take offense at this. There is no reason you would want to talk to "normal
human beings"; they are fundamentally disassociated from their internal
desires. See
[https://youtu.be/eJ3RzGoQC4s?t=4107](https://youtu.be/eJ3RzGoQC4s?t=4107)
(Century of the Self, part 2, Anna's project to create normal human beings).
There are strong elements of this thinking in recent news surrounding the
elections, so it's not surprising you would have been swept in. But the fact
is that "normal human beings" are a phantom:
[http://ijr.com/2015/06/354635-epa-administrator-says-half-
am...](http://ijr.com/2015/06/354635-epa-administrator-says-half-americans-
not-normal-human-beings/). Best you can do is segmentation, e.g.
[http://c.ymcdn.com/sites/dema.site-
ym.com/resource/resmgr/Me...](http://c.ymcdn.com/sites/dema.site-
ym.com/resource/resmgr/Member_Resources/Lifestage_Clustering.pdf).

> put an end to the godforsaken monotony day after fucking day > Will I be
> able to feel? If you cut me, will I bleed? > Please Just End My Suffering >
> Please save me

Sounds like a metal/rock band:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NZsCYOM4j0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NZsCYOM4j0)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2okd9UHLExY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2okd9UHLExY)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XblNnon-
XTc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XblNnon-XTc)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZg-72u-QpI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZg-72u-QpI).
Maybe that was the point of this post, as some sort of experimental art.

> Be on the lookout for a stable release soon.

Software doesn't have stable releases: [https://blog.codinghorror.com/the-
infinite-version/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/the-infinite-version/). It
has stable channels and (occasionally) pinned versions. But a transpiler is
developer-oriented so would never have a stable (product) channel at all.

> I see clouds in the sky, and green grass. It has been fifty years and I am
> sitting in the park with my dog, feeding ducks and watching the local
> children at play. I haven’t uttered the phrase “type-safety” in years. All
> the startups are gone. I am free.

The Matrix Revolutions ending is better:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTnBVDKuNdI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTnBVDKuNdI)

~~~
jsrmath
Looks like you got me, buddy.

~~~
Mathnerd314
Well, deconstruction is easy. The hard part for me has always been figuring
out what to build up.

